# Melted consistency



## rpallen0035 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm completely new to soap making as of today. I tried to make melt and pour soap using a plain Ivory bar, whole milk a coffee grounds. It smelled great but when I went to pour the mixture was extremely lumpy. And it seems to cool extremely fast as I poured it.  The second batch I used brown sugar and a fragranced oil and I let the soap melt a little longer until it was almost liquid hand soap texture but grainy. My question is what should the melted consistency be and should I have used the Ivory bar soap? Also does glycerine base melted more smoothly? How do the other bases melt?

Portia


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 1, 2011)

Plain Ivory is not Melt N' Pour soap. What you are doing is called rebatching and it will, for the most part be lumpy. I would get some MP soap base which you can melt and pour easily, or purchase some handmade soap from the soapmakers here. You can also buy a rebatch base at BrambleBerry. http://www.brambleberry.com/A-Rebatch-S ... P3298.aspx


----------



## chafalota (Dec 10, 2011)

You are supposed to get a special base that is called: Melt and Pour Soap Base.  There's all kinds of Melt and Pour Base:clear,goat milk,white base,aloe vera,honey,etc.   You have to purchase it from a soap supply store.  You can't just use any kind of soap.  Well you can,but then that's totally different.  It's called Rebatch Soap.  That's what type of soap you have made.


----------



## BulkApothecary (Dec 30, 2011)

Right idea but wrong approach.  There are literally tons of melt and pour soap bases to choose from and they are very inexpensive.  You really need to check out some soap making supply websites like bulkapothecary.com, brambleberry.com, snowdriftfarm.com or any of the other hundreds of soap supply sites out there.  P.S. sorry for the self promoting mention of bulk apothecary but I thought it was helpful in this case.


----------

